# New Wheels!~



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

LOVE these things! Been looking on CL forever trying to find wheels with proper offset/size and look. Finally found these Visions 19" and they work awesome and look even better. Check it out. 




























The old stock wheels


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

:agree -- Nice wheels.




Mike_Metzger said:


> LOVE these things! Been looking on CL forever trying to find wheels with proper offset/size and look. Finally found these Visions 19" and they work awesome and look even better. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks sharp


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice wheels. I usually don't like the look of 19s but these seem to have a nice balance of metal to rubber.


----------



## Aussie_Cruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

Sweet wheels you have there, just needs moar low


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

The tires are pretty much shot. They are 245-35, I think 45's would look just a tad better. Very happy with the look of the wheels on the car though. Tough to find em on craigslist in the right bolt pattern size and offset....


----------



## Aussie_Cruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

No, keep the 245/35 profile, a 45 side wall will throw your speedo out.


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Lucked out, found some Michelin Pilots for $300! 90% Tread left. fronts are 235/35 and rears are 265/35, so pretty sure Ill need to roll my fenders before I put these on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You never listed width and offset. . . They look good but I might in the minority. The stock 18"s are one of the better looking wheels on our cars. I personally would never run 19"s on my streets. I'm sure they handle nicely on smooth roads but I know on my streets that even 18"s don't give as good of a ride or give pot hole protection. On the cheap side the cost difference between some decent performance tires in 17"s vs 19"s is about $300 a set too.


----------



## Aussie_Cruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

This height looks Boss


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

A friend of mine knows someone that has a set of CCW wheels from a 2005 Grand Am GTO that ran in the Continental series. They are 18" and 10" wide, and ran on a 285x30x18 slick. Does anyone know what a fair price would be for each wheel?


----------



## GobaltSS (Dec 2, 2012)

Those actually look really clean.. Love the look.


----------

